# Bach St. John Passion



## PatF

I found this recording on youtube and liked it. Very intense and sincere:




But some comments thought it was disrespectful. 
What do you think?
I thought the sound quality was excellent.


----------



## Bulldog

I think the performance is excellent. As for the negative comments (especially about the conductor's appearance), idiots are all over the place (even on Youtube).


----------



## ArtMusic

I actually prefer the St John over the St Matthew. The St John is a more dramatic piece and the passion of christ flows better as a story/drama in that musical piece than the St Matthew.


----------



## violadude

I thought it was a fine interpretation. The comments about the conductor's look are ridiculous considering this is either a recording session or a rehearsal. Who expects people to dress up for a rehearsal??


----------



## PatF

Thanks for the replies - the opening chorus is one of the most moving pieces of music that I know. I think I agree too that the St. John is even more of a masterpiece than the St. Matthew (which I know better, having sung in the chorus several times.)


----------

